# Kings Ranch Chicken Casserole



## jude (Oct 13, 2004)

This is a great recipe and you can use leftover chicken too. I make mine the night before and pop in the oven about an hour before dinner. Serve with a salad and you have a meal.


Kings Ranch Casserole

1-can cream of celery soup                2 chicken bouillon cubes, {optional}
1- can cream of mushroom soup        flour tortillas
1 can cream of chicken soup              chicken, cooked and chopped
1 can chicken broth                            cheddar cheese, shredded
chili powder

Mix all soups with chicken broth , add bouillon if desired. Cut up tortillas, layer ingredients in a 13x9 inch pan or casserole in this order; tortillas, ½  chicken, cheese, half of soup mixture, dash of chili powder, and top with cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes

You can make this the day before if desired.



> 8)


----------



## MJ (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Jude!
 This sounds scrumpshish! Did you introduce yourself yet :?:


----------



## jude (Oct 13, 2004)

*No intro yet.*

Not yet, just been checking things out. The recipe is good. I got it while traveling in Tx.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 13, 2004)

Texas is such a wonderful state for food.....

(Welcome!)


----------



## jude (Oct 13, 2004)

*Tx*

Yes, I really enjoy the Southwest. We have children there, also in La., In.
So we have just purchased a home on wheels and we are ready to go.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Tx*



			
				jude said:
			
		

> Yes, I really enjoy the Southwest. We have children there, also in La., In.
> So we have just purchased a home on wheels and we are ready to go.



Oh, boy are you guys in for some fun!  My parents sold their home, gave the kids their "early inheritances" and hit the road for four years.  Their goal was to see every state in the Continental US, and every province of Canada.  And they did.  I dare say, it was probably the most exciting time of their lives.  I can't wait to do the very same thing!!!

Have a GREAT time!


----------



## jude (Oct 14, 2004)

*Retirement*

We won't be traveling full time but hope to see some of our beautiful country while we are still able. We have way tooo busy of a life for retirees so we will just take off when the phone doesn't stop ringing. I retired 2 years ago with a 30 and out retirement and I don't know where the time has gone. Want to see some things soon. Plan to go to the Grand Canyon next summer as one of our trips. We have been taking short trips this fall getting used to the "home"


----------

